# Bonkers, a bonkerrific bunny!



## Lucy500 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello all, this blog has been long overdue, and since I have nothing to do at work, I thought it was a good time to start. My name is Lucy and I study business and SDSU, live in Chula Vista California and work as an assitant. But nobody cares about me right? Lets get to the important part! Bonkers, if you may:






Thanks mom. Hello bunnies and bunnie slaves. I am Bonkers Bonkerson and have noticed that you enjoy reading about my antics, so I told my mom if she could start a blog about me on this nice website, since I have no time at all between my naps, eating schedule, chewing on everything on my sight and being incredibly cute. But dont worry, I'll find a chance every now and then to say hello! I welcome you all to this blog opening with hopes that you'll be reading us for a long time. Mom?

Yes, thank you Bonkers. As you can see, he is a very mellow and diplomatic bunny (except when he lets those **** hormones fly). He is about 4 months old and unneutered, the vet told us to wait for those bunny balls to show up for a safer snip. MOOOOOOM DONT TALK ABOUT MY..... THOSE THINGS!!! Sorry, sorry. Well, I guess thats enough talk for now, lets get to what everyone enjoys the most: PICTURES!!





In all his loafing glory.





Sleepy bunners.





Nomming on his hay.





Eatin' and poopin'. He looks kinda chubby here. No I doooon't!!!!!





Being the chew monster that he is. And his poopies :biggrin:. MOOOOOOOOOOM, DONT TALK ABOUT MY BOWEL MOVEMENTS!!!! And I was just inspecting the cardboard quality!





His first week here. He's grown so much, my baby :inlove:











With his favorite toy. He stole it from my little brother hehehehe. I bought it from him for some grapes and apple slices, it was a fair trade! (Bonkers looooves grapes and apple).


Well, untill next time! Hope you enjoy the bunnyness! :bunnydance::bunnyheart:bunnydance::bunnyheart


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 3, 2011)

Great Pics. Looks like our old boy Hoss, a white NZ we had for twelve years. Sure do miss him. Give Bonkers a rub for me.


----------



## Lucy500 (Oct 5, 2011)

Will do Larry! Bonkers sends his best and his bets, he wants to know if you could put down 30 carrots con the Packers over there in Vegas.

I loooove my avatar pic, so here it is! :biggrin2:

He looks younger here!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 5, 2011)

OMG I'm in LOVE :heartbeat::inlove::big kiss:with Bonkers. (Great name too). He is very Photogenic.

I think he would make a WONDERFUL partner for my Daisy Mae. You can fly Bonkers to me at any time. We'll be waiting. :biggrin:




I just love this picture, honestly I can't get enough of Bonkers, he's just tooooooooo darn cute.

Susan & Daisy Mae :weee:inkbouce:


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Oct 5, 2011)

Ohhhh the Bonks. Bunny bonks was WAY too adorable for his own good. I know exactly what happened, you let him get away with too much during his cute stage (who are we kidding, he's still in his cute stage, and always will be!), and now he's taking advantage of his human slaves. 

Oh these teen bunnies... ullhair:


----------



## Lucy500 (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! 

Bonkers reviwed pictures of Daisy Mae, and inmediately asked me to look online for prices on flights to Ontario Susan, but then I said HOLD ON BONKERS! WE HAVE TO WAIT FOR THOSE BUNNY BALLS TO SHOW UP! He was not happy about it hehehehe. :biggrin:

Oh Marisa, HE IS TAKING ADVANTAGE OF HIS MOM/SLAVE ALRIGHT! :foreheadsmack: It rained here yesterday, he was on the outdoors part of his pad (which he prefers) and I went over there to tell him to come inside and he wouldnt! I bribed him with a grape, but he just grabbed it off my hand and went outside again! He was starting to get wet so I panicked and grabed some woodboards from the backyard and put them diagonally where he was standing and on his outside cage, (he has two small cages with litter boxes, hay and water crock, one inside and one outside, I never close them)to make a roof for him and the little bugger jumped out of it and insisted on staying on the rain! I really didnt want him to catch the snifflers so I begged, bribed and even tried to carry him inside. Finally, when I was soaking wet he decided to come inside. I dried him up with a towel and guess who has a cold now? :rant:

Anyway, heres another pic that I love:






And my favorite so far!






Untill next time! Bonkers sends you his bunny regards.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 5, 2011)

:inlove: ours love their boxes too.


----------



## Lucy500 (Oct 6, 2011)

Mr. Bonkerson INSISTS on playing in the rain! He actually stands on the roof i put up for him and just does 500's and binkies around! So im just left with towelling him off. It cleared up today, so hopefully he wont be getting wet anymore. I see no signs of a cold, but I was wondering if there is some kind of preventive med or product I could use? No remedy for ME, I have a terrible cold already ssd:.

Oh well, heres a great and DRY closeup. He sends his bunny regards!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 16, 2011)

I think Bonkers would love to come to Indiana and see snow this winter. He can also flirt with the does.

I noticed your hay bin, where did you get it?


----------



## Lucy500 (Oct 17, 2011)

I think he would love that Dave, he is in the market for a girlbun  My "hay rack" is actually a thingie to put toothpaste and bathroom stuff on and I got it at walmart for less than 2 bucks 

Update: WE HAVE BUNNY BALLS ON SIGHT! YAY! Im calling the vet tomorrow to set up a snip appointment. Send Bonkers good vibes!

I will be posting pics as soon as I find my phone cable 
:biggrin2:

In the mean time, heres some I haven't posted here yet:











Excuse the mess on this one, the salad was a distraction so that I could sweep the place... instead I was taking pictures of him noming 






But...






I just couldnt...






Help myself!!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Oct 17, 2011)

arty0002:
Wooo! That's awesome news! Is it terribly expensive there for neuters? Toby and I will keep our fingers crossed for the Bonkster. 

He's soooo white and fluffy... Those long sticky uppy ears... So hard to resist... Buying... Plane ticket... ARGH!

PS I was about to give you crap about not having any updates/new pictures in so long  Can't keep me waiting like this!


----------



## Lucy500 (Oct 17, 2011)

Not terribly, I actually think im getting a fair deal at $100, with all the post meds and one follow up checkup included. 

Mr. Bonkerson is getting especially fluffy these days with his winter coat coming out. Ill get updated pics up soon, I promise 

I know right? Hehehe. I demand for Toby updates but I don't bother with the Bonkster ones 

He sends his bro a bunny hi five!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Oct 18, 2011)

So do we know when Bonkers is getting his bunny balls removed?


----------



## Lucy500 (Oct 18, 2011)

His appointment was set until november 25th :confused2: . He's a busy vet 

I'll update you trough the process! 

In the mean time, I found my phone's usb cable! :biggrin2:





Bribery is the only way I can get him to stay still for pics.





"Hey mom, don't skimp on the pellets!"





He looks so handsome here 





Bonkers works nights as a bunny rug 





He looks like hes saying: "Oh crap, the cops! RUN!"






But of course, hes totally innocent :inlove:

See you soon, keep reading, Bonkers really appreciates it!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 22, 2011)

Great pictures, looks like a bunny who has it really rough. 

Good Idea for the hay rack.


----------



## Lucy500 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi everyone, hope you have a great week start! 
Since nom nom time is the ONLY time when Bonkers stays still for pics, here are some nomming pics! :biggrin2:





He looooves his cilantro.















Giving me the stinkeye 






Enjoy! Bonkers sends his bunny regards to everybunny.


----------



## SunnyCait (Oct 25, 2011)

He's so handsome. :inlove:


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Oct 30, 2011)

How big is the bonks? I can never quite figure it out... NZs are usually fairly large eh?

... Basically I just want an update, with a bazillion pictures. Mhm.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 31, 2011)

Bonkers looks exactly like a white Gus! I just want to snorgle him. :bunnyheart

Rue


----------



## Lucy500 (Nov 1, 2011)

He is quite large Marisa, like a small cat actually  and he will continue to grow!.
He is quite snorgleble, right? You can send Gus over anytime to meet his lookalike Rue 
Mr. Bonkerson has been doing great! He kinda eased up on the spraying, but the circling has been MASSIVE! I almost stepped on him today . I love the little grunts though. He was recently introduced to strawberries by his grandma and he LOVES them! 
He sends his bunny regards to everybun.

Well, my brother got an Ipod for his birthday and took TONS of bunny pics so here's your Bonkers fix ! 
Keep reading everyone! 





He looks scared here! 





Let me go outside mom! 





Hes all like "BUNNEH WHAT?"





Hes so handsome 





Hello ladies, im Bonkers (;.





One eared bunny.





This one kinda gives you an idea of his size, those are my feet and legs hehe.

I'll post some more later!
:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## Lucy500 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello everyone!
It's almost the weekend! Woohoo! 
Lets celebrate with some Bonkers pics! :biggrin2:






Handsome boy 





Look at those ears!





"That duct tape looks yummy..."





Bunny profile.





Being the little piggers that he is.





Cute little nose.

Those are all for now, I will keep posting. Keep watching Bonkers everybody!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Nov 3, 2011)

Can... I... Steal... Him? PLEASE?


----------



## Lucy500 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hehehehe its nice of you to ask Marisa, but im gonna say no . Maybe you can convince me by offering that cute live plush toy of your as collateral .


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 4, 2011)

I think Bonkers and Gus are long-lost brothers. Or half-brothers. Or something. Imagine Gus all white, and he'd look identical to Bonkers. And they're personalities are very close too. 

:bunnyheart

Rue


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 4, 2011)

:inlove:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 6, 2011)

Bonkers knows how to work the camera.


----------



## Lucy500 (Nov 6, 2011)

I know Rue! Maybe you should send Gus over so that they can meet  !

He sure does Dave, I sometimes thinks he actually likes pics!

Thanks for your replies!


----------



## EileenH (Nov 6, 2011)

Love him!!!!

New Zealand White bunnies have my heart; my first one was a 4 month old NZW and looked a lot like Bonkers. They have the most expressive eyes and those huge ears kill me!

He is beautiful and you have to keep posting pictures:biggrin:


----------



## Lucy500 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you Eileen!  
I sure will, he is a very harassed bunny hehehe.


----------



## Lucy500 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello everyone! Hope you're having an excelent week start!





My brother snached this great pic yesterday morning, Bonkers is starting to like mint!  
Please excuse my slipper... and terrible morning hair. I just loved this pic.

:biggrin2:


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 8, 2011)

Mmm... Minty bunny breath. :biggrin2:

Rue


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 20, 2011)

Fresh minty bunny kisses.


----------



## Lucy500 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello everyone!
No real update un Bonkers, so here are some pics! 






























It was a rainy weekend so I kept him inside. He was dying to go outside the whole time.

He send his bunny regards!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 22, 2011)

I just want to squish his cute little bunny bum in that first picture!

Gus disapproves of having to stay inside when it's raining too. He sits at the door and looks VERY pathetic. 

Rue


----------



## Lucy500 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hehehe thats exactly what Bonkers did these past two days. It was like we had him under house arrest or something!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 22, 2011)

Poor hard done by rabbit. Nobody loves him.

:rollseyes

Rue


----------



## Lucy500 (Nov 25, 2011)

Well Bonkers neuter was posponed... im guessing due to black friday causes  so ill have to prolong the agony until monday!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 25, 2011)

Aw, and I'm sure Bonkers is happily oblivious to it all. Hehe! 

Rue


----------



## Lucy500 (Nov 25, 2011)

I tried to make this blog exclusively about my Bonkers but I have something on my chest that I really need to get out.
I recently ended a 5 year old relationship with my boyfriend who I love very very much. It was just that it had to end, there was no more going foward and I had to get out for my own good. Im devastated, I haven't even told my mother or anyone else for that matter. Im writing it on here because i am somewhat anonymous so I don't have to give you a lot of details if you are reading this, I can't really handle talking about it in person right now. Just as I type this im starting to cry, work and seeing friends and family has been unbearlable because no one knows. He was my life, we talked about getting married and I have never loved anyone the way I love him. I just can't believe I have to go on with my life without him in it.
I just needed to type that, thank you for reading and sorry if I got too personal.

PS. Bonkers has been the only thing that has kept me from turning into an uncontrollable sobfest. Im so glad I have him to just watch him be a wonderful bunny and stop thinking about everything.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 25, 2011)

:hug2:

Rue


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Nov 25, 2011)

:hug2: Break ups can be awful, I know how that can be. Sorry to hear, but if you know that it's for the best then I'm sure you'll be better off in the end. Good for you for being strong enough to get out of something that you knew was no longer right for you. :hearts


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 26, 2011)

I am sorry about what happened. 

Bonkers will be there for you and with those big ears he will always be ready to listen.


----------



## Lucy500 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you so much for your replies, really 
It seems silly, but you guys and Bonkers are the only ones that know about this. He did listen to me Dave  he just sat still when I told him everything, almost like he sensed I needed him to stay put and listen. I love that little guy.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 26, 2011)

Rabbits are a lot smarter then most peoplethink.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 26, 2011)

Awww, they know when we need them most. :bunnyhug:

Rue


----------



## BertNErnie (Nov 27, 2011)

:group: dont be too hard on yourself and im sure bonks will be there for ya x


----------



## Lucy500 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you everyone. I broke the news to my friends and family yesterday. Everyone was so shocked, specially my mother. I feel a bit better now... or just less awful. I suppose time will heal everything eventually. I mean, it has to right? 

On other nervewrecking news, Bonkers is at the vet at this very moment getting the snip snip. Im so nervous! Please send good vibes to my handsome boy


----------



## BertNErnie (Nov 28, 2011)

:magicwand: special healing dust to bonks


----------



## Lucy500 (Nov 28, 2011)

Yay! Thank you Michelle


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Nov 29, 2011)

How's our boy doing today? Toby's been looking quite concerned all day, I think Bonkers is the reason why


----------



## Lucy500 (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh my! I totally forgot to update! 
The boy is doing fine  It's a pain in the butt giving him the antibiotics and he has been totally PISSED at me these past 2 days, but he looks fine. 
He spent the whole last night sleeping, which he never does. And I noticed he seems a little less active, almost like he KNOWS somethings missing hehe. 
Eating and pooping are fine, so im not too worried, I think he just still a litte stressed over the whole vet trip. 

Im keeping him inside this week, I think that contributes to him being so angry at me lol 

Thank you for asking!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 29, 2011)

Lol(ipop)

Jj


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 29, 2011)

I am glad he is doing ok.


----------



## MagPie (Nov 29, 2011)

Oooooh the mad bunny. Glad Bonkers is doing well after neuter. After I got Harvey done I would go to try and check to make sure everything was healing ok, well the minute I'd try he'd clamp his back legs together so I couldn't look.


----------



## Lucy500 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you for the replies everyone! 

Oh my gosh, Bonkers does the same thing Emily! He just did it 10 minutes ago when I checked on him! It was the whole number too: stinkeye, bunnybutt and thump. And he gives my mom kisses and bumps  

I dont know why but hes convinced I was the one that cut the bunny balls LOL


----------



## MagPie (Nov 30, 2011)

Ooooh I got the same treatment haha especially when he was getting treated for his infected ear. He'd love the cats more than me (never mind that it was the cat that hurt his ear). I did get a little jealous haha.


----------



## MILU (Dec 5, 2011)

I love Bonkers, he's so cute!! I've had 2 bunnies just like that, all white. They were very smart and affectionate. They were actually way smarter than me, hehe


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Dec 18, 2011)

How's our boy (and you!) doing Lucy?

I demand picture updates!


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Dec 18, 2011)

:hanging:


----------



## Lucy500 (Dec 20, 2011)

Im sorry for not updating, its been CRAZY these weeks because im finishing up my BA and the whole ex looking for me again thing AND christmas coming. 
The boy has been doing great! The spraying has stopped! ALELUYAH! Other than that, he is still my little spoiled devil. My dad recently got a GOOD camera, i'll borrow it and have a Bonkers photo session.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 25, 2011)

Congrats on finishing your degree! I know what you mean about the holidays, its been crazy around my house too. We had three Christmas's in a row and my son's birthday tomorrow.

I hope the situation with your ex works out to your advantage.

I am sure Bonkers will sure love the attention of a photo shoot!


----------



## Lucy500 (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks a lot Dave!  Im glad to see that someone realates  

Im looking foward to 2012, cant wait to see what it has in store for me.

And you are right, he did love the attention 






Look at that tail *-*





I just looooved this one!





He's gotten so big!





Being his naughty self!





Cleaning in his hidey place between his cage and his box.





"MOOOM! Some privacy please!"





He really disapproved of me here :biggrin:





Bonkers and I want to wish everybody *HAPPY HOLIDAYS!* :magicwand:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 25, 2011)

Such a cutie!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh I just love that boy, he's so white and fluffy... <3


----------



## Lucy500 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you Marisa and Dave, Bonkers blushed  I just found this, thought it was funny


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Dec 26, 2011)

I don't even know if anyone else will remember this show, but he always reminds me of it both because of the name and because the character of the show was so silly.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 26, 2011)

You might want to ask Bonkers where the royalty paychecks are?


----------



## Lucy500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I remeber that show! It was awesome!
I have a huntch hes speding those checks on bannanas and strawberries Dave :devil


----------



## MILU (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh my!!! Bonkers looks just like my MILU!! It's incredible how they look alike! I mean, ok, you'll say "white rabbits look like white rabbits".. but I've never ever seen a white rabbit that looks like MILU so much!! Looking at almost every pic of your blog was like looking at a pic of MILU!!

Bonkers is very cute!! And I bet he's a great bunny too!!

Among all the pics, this is the most impressive. Ok, the bunny eating mint is funny (MILU did it too) but the cool thing is that you (or whoever is in the pic) must be a great contortionist to be standing up and still have the hand back and down there feeding Bonkers!! LOL 






* Oh I've just seen that the person in the pic isn't actually standing up.. hehe

Anyway, great pics, I love them all!!!


----------



## Lucy500 (Jan 4, 2012)

I know Vivian! Bonkers and Milu are like twins  I thought that too when I saw his pics, thank you for checking out the blog!

On another note, I spent new years over at Tijuana, Mexico with my grandmother and I was pleasantly suprised when I saw a billboard about pet care that included a picture of a bunny  it said: "Love them, take care of them, vaccinate them." I thought it was really cool that they included a pet rabbit alongside with a dog and a cat.


----------



## MILU (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes, that's cool! Hopefully bunnies will be better thought of, and better taken care of someday not too far from now... at least in my country there isn't enough information about rabbits, fortunately I found RO and it helped me quite a lot! How's Bonkers doing lately? Any new year's bunny pic for us to see?


----------

